# Looking for a RIS recipe for Grainfather



## Reedy (21/8/16)

I haven't attempted a RIS in the Grainfather yet, but based on what I've read, it would either require an addition of DME to the boil, or a reduced final volume to compensate for the 9kg grainbill limitation.

Has anyone tried brewing a RIS in a Grainfather yet? Keen for any recipes, hints/tips etc.

Cheers.


----------



## stewy (21/8/16)

Reedy said:


> I haven't attempted a RIS in the Grainfather yet, but based on what I've read, it would either require an addition of DME to the boil, or a reduced final volume to compensate for the 9kg grainbill limitation.
> 
> Has anyone tried brewing a RIS in a Grainfather yet? Keen for any recipes, hints/tips etc.
> 
> Cheers.


 //. Hey mate I haven't but send a PM to Natdene on here. He has a grain father & recently did a barrel aged RIS (I believe in the grainfather), I am sure he can give you some helpful tips.


----------



## Reedy (21/8/16)

Cheers Stewy, will do.


----------



## stewy (21/8/16)

No worries. Good luck. He said mashing in with that much malt was a lot of fun!!!! ;-)


----------



## stuartf (21/8/16)

I did an ris in my grainfather, 8.6% abv. 7.8kg of grain used in total, didnt have any real issues with efficiency or sparging. Just make sure you add grain in small batches and mix well to make sure there are no dough balls etc.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/8/16)

what was the batch size?


----------



## stuartf (21/8/16)

Sorry forgot that, batch was 23l. Made this recipe twice now.


----------



## Coldspace (21/8/16)

I did a RiS lately in GF,used about 8.5 kg grain, then upted the grav using 1.5 kgs of mascra sugar to get to 1.15 grav.

Brewed it with 2 x 3 ltr starters using 1084 yeast. Got down to 1.028. Kegged a 9 ltr corney, and bottled about 16 tallies which I reprimed with a little CBC 1 yeast in the bulk prime bucket.
Going to age the bottles, but started on the keg, first 2 weeks was holey wow, bit heavy. It's been in the keg for about 7 weeks now and is starting to get a lot better. Which is promising .

Either, up the grav with extract or rich brown sugar or better still, scale back the receipe a little .

Will do again now I've got oxygen coming to help it get to a lower grav as I feel the 1028 was still abit high.

But lager season is coming, reason for oxygen, sooo many brews. Not enough time....


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (21/8/16)

stuartf said:


> Sorry forgot that, batch was 23l. Made this recipe twice now.


Care to share the recipe mate? No worries if not


----------



## VP Brewing (22/8/16)

I don't have a GF but my rig is similar, just bigger. I did a RIS on Saturday. Ended up with 44L of 1.114 wort using the reiterated mash method. There is an article on a grain father site about it too. 
If you google 'reiterated mash grainfather' it will come up. 
Recipe was:
75% Marris otter
5% roast barley
5% chocolate malt
5% dark xtal 
7% Amber
3% black malt. 

100g magnum @60

150g EKG 
150g Fuggles both @15.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (22/8/16)

Thanks heaps mate - I just did some reading and reiterated mashing really looks the bomb. An imperial IPA also beckons...


----------



## stuartf (22/8/16)

Yeah no worries 
4.5 kg gladfield 2 row
2.5kg gladfield araura 
0.2kg chocolate 
0.2 kg carafa ii
0.2 kg carafa iii
35g warrior 60 min
20g ekg 5min
Mashed at 65C for 60 min
73C 10 min
78C mashout 10 min
Whirfloc at 10 min
US-05 at 17C
Og 1.080 fg 1.013


----------



## stuartf (22/8/16)

Id also looked into reiterated mashing as a way of creating a bigger beer, didnt end up trying that though so be interested to hear how it goes if you do it.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (22/8/16)

Thanks for the recipe stuartf - will be sure to let you know how it goes when I can make the time to do such an OS brew day.


----------



## stuartf (22/8/16)

Its based on some feedback from moo brew on their oak aged ris. Should have added that i no chilled this onto oak staves that had been toasted and soaked in rum. Left in the cube for 3 months before fermenting and bottled and left for as long as you can before drinking. Mine has been in the bottle for 3 months so far and oak is still a bit harsh but will mellow


----------



## pat_00 (7/9/16)

I have a robobrew and recently did an RIS. Can't remember OG, but I calculated the final strength as 10.5%

Recipe was a Stone RIS clone I found online. Turned out well but needs more maltyness, the huge amount of amber malt made it a bit too sweet in the end.

I split the grain and did two 60 minute mashes in the same wort.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/9/16)

pat_00 said:


> I have a robobrew and recently did an RIS. Can't remember OG, but I calculated the final strength as 10.5%
> 
> Recipe was a Stone RIS clone I found online. Turned out well but needs more maltyness, the huge amount of amber malt made it a bit too sweet in the end.
> 
> I split the grain and did two 60 minute mashes in the same wort.


How much amber was in the batch? Only ask because my capability to brew with amber malt has always left me disappointed and I certainly did not get sweetness from it. If you could would you be able to get the information on OG and FG for me or even post the recipe in this thread?

10.5% is an awesome result from the robobrew, well done!


----------



## HBHB (7/9/16)

Here's another one that's worth a go.

Recipe: Pist Penguin RIS in progress 3
Brewer: Martin
Asst Brewer:
Style: Russian Imperial Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.07 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.17 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 20.90 l
Estimated OG: 1.094 SG
Estimated Color: 137.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 73.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 50.3 % 
0.63 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 2 7.0 % 
0.40 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC Grain 3 4.5 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4 4.5 % 
0.40 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 5 4.5 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 Grain 6 4.5 % 
0.34 kg Carafa III (Weyermann) (1034.3 EBC) Grain 7 3.8 % 
0.14 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 8 1.6 % 
0.12 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 9 1.3 % 
0.12 kg Extra Special (Briess) (256.1 EBC) Grain 10 1.3 % 
1.50 kg Briess Munich Malt Extract (8.0 EBC) Extract 11 16.8 % 
40.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 12 38.0 IBUs 
22.00 g Perle [8.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 13 13.9 IBUs 
22.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 60.0 mi Hop 14 9.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 15 7.9 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 16 - 
15.00 g Marynka [10.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10. Hop 17 2.3 IBUs 
10.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Steep/Whirlp Hop 18 0.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Willamette [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 1 Hop 19 0.8 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Grainfather Steped mash for fuller body on RIS
Total Grain Weight: 8.95 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein rest mash Add 24.81 l of water at 60.4 C 55.0 C 10 min 
Sacch rest Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 68.0 C 68.0 C 60 min 
Glyco Protein res Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water at 75.0 C 75.0 C 10 min 
Sparge Add 13.00 l of water at 78.2 C 76.0 C 20 min


----------

